# Asking a Russian Translation Favor...



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Would anyone who speaks Russian be willing to translate a whole 30 minute documentary for me? I am willing to give you something... maybe free music... otherwise I don't have a way to say thank you, because it would mean a TON to me...

This video right here, it's the only documentary I've ever found that's dedicated to Glazunov:






You don't have to translate the whole thing in one sitting. Just a few minutes a day even, and post it here.

I would be eternally grateful!!!

Maybe I'd give you my entire collection of Glazunov symphonies.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I hoped to give this video a nudge to the top of the list so people are aware I made this request. I know there are a handful of people who speak Russian around here. I promise you, I will do what I can to reward whoever helps! It doesn't just have to be one person's job too, it can be split up, and done over time.

Anything for a fellow Russian at heart?


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I can probably help a little bit, but I definitely can't translate the entire thing, for two reasons:
1) It would take way too much time
2) My Russian isn't that great, although it's good enough for me to generally understand what they're saying


----------

